# Along the lines of the lawn expert thread:



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anybody know how to kill this stuff? I/we know it as snake grass and have so far only been able to kill it by first damaging the plant then spraying with roundup. Even at that, this stuff just keeps coming back year after year.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Mods:
Can someone resize please? :shock:


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Back in illannoy we called it 'scouring rush'. I think you have to dig it out or inject roundup into the stems. Tough stuff.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*8 inches wide 96 pixels per inch*



Longgun said:


> Mods:
> Can someone resize please? :shock:


Got it. 96 pixels per inch, 8 inches across.

Where I come from in Ellenoise it's "Horsetail". It's been around longer than Dunkem. The dinosaurs wouldn't eat it. It's lousy in the Evingston storage lot I help maintain and I've tried everything to kill it; gasoline, Round-up, and Pabst Blue Ribbon.

Back in the day on the pipeline we killed it with a chemical mixture of 2-4-5-T and 2-4-D; nicknamed "Agent Orange"; bad medicine let me tell ya and illegal in the USA and Canada now.

I recommend trying used French fry oil from McDonalds.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Back in the day one of my dads good friends ran the local UDOT "Shed", he'd get us a barrel of whatever it is they spray along the roads to sterilize it. Man that stuff was amazing. Dad sprayed it once along the road, but accidentally stepped in some spray at one point and then walked back across the lawn to the garage when putting stuff away.

We had bare footprints across the lawn for many years... lmao.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That old stuff was good, almost too good at getting rid of rotten things that you either didn't want around your home or out in the field. I am surprised that some of us that grew up back then didn't end up with a few extra toes or fingers or loosing a few after handling some of that stuff.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> That old stuff was good, almost too good at getting rid of rotten things that you either didn't want around your home or out in the field. I am surprised that some of us that grew up back then didn't end up with a few extra toes or fingers or loosing a few after handling some of that stuff.


That old stuff was a defoliant, had dioxin in it. You can get cancer typing the word "dioxin". It's still killing people in Viet Nam and soldiers that served in Viet Nam.

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Try some 4 speed XT. 
It is 2 4-D, with a some extras. It has one chemical
That does a very good job on woody, or brush type foilage. 
Yet it does not kill grass if it is not mixed too strong.

2 4-D was one of the main chemicals in agent orange ..........


----------

